# Run flat - Urgent had a flat tire last night and car towed!!!



## Speedrider71 (Sep 11, 2020)

New to me nice 2018 540i xDrive about a week ago. 19". called BMW assist and got it towed to a dealer (closest). What am I up against? 







When I added the car into my BMW garage (bmwusa) I saw there was a warranty on wheels and tires. It the warranty on wheels and tires transferable? if yes how? 









Of course this is putting bad taste in my mouth for run flats, should I invest in a spare tire or change them to regular tires and add a spare?

Car was towed last night so expecting to talk to dealer in a couple of hours.


----------



## Speedrider71 (Sep 11, 2020)

Of course, I did not dare drive the 10 miles to my house and risk destroying the wheel!!!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Ten miles on an RFT should not damage the wheel, and if unloaded should not damage the tire.

I flatted an RFT in the middle of nowhere - the ACE Basin wilderness area - and drove on it until I found a safe place to wait on the flatbed to Bluffton / Hilton Head BMW where they reported that a bridge-spike had excessively damaged the tire AND the TPM sensor. Two tires, eight hours $800. Experience is a good teacher. A bad experience is a better teacher.

I still made it to my destination in central Florida by my appointed time. It is called Interstate Ninety-Five for good reason - MPH.


----------



## Speedrider71 (Sep 11, 2020)

Doug Huffman said:


> I still made it to my destination in central Florida by my appointed time. It is called Interstate Ninety-Five for good reason - MPH.


Love it!!!


----------



## Lazy Bear (Feb 1, 2010)

Speedrider71 said:


> Of course, I did not dare drive the 10 miles to my house and risk destroying the wheel!!!


Why? That's what RFTs are for. Just drive. You can drive 50mph for 50-60 miles on run flats. Also, it is WAY cheaper to order tire from TireRack. I never use dealer for tires, they are ripoff.


----------



## Speedrider71 (Sep 11, 2020)

Lazy Bear said:


> Why? That's what RFTs are for. Just drive. You can drive 50mph for 50-60 miles on run flats. Also, it is WAY cheaper to order tire from TireRack. I never use dealer for tires, they are ripoff.


Lesson learned for sure! I will be adding a AirMan ResQ Pro+ for such scenarios.

My first RFT and did not want to ruin the Wheel, (I figured the tire is gone, but at least I save the wheel). It worked out at the end for $409 at the dealer for one tire!

PROCONTACT GX SSR at tire rack was $281 + $17 tax + $110 for install = dealer price!!! It was done quickly!!! We also got an Uber home complements of BMW assist!


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

Whatever that object is/was ... IMHO it would have probably rendered a conventional (non-RFT) totally useless/unrepairable, Besides, your tire tread looks pretty close to the wear bars - if the others are as worn it's time to re-tire all 4!
You've already been posted about driving on RFTs after damage/flat. However, I'd caution about driving above the manufacturer-recommended speed if they are at "0" PSI - That's reckless and dangerous. As for replacement approach ... IF they are covered under an after-market tire warranty - a tire that worn is NOT likely to earn you any coverage. Replacement choices - sure there are tire stores + on-line sellers + dealer service etc etc.

I have read sooooo many posters who seem to have horrible BMW dealer service & price experiences. I feel for them .... and also feel very fortunate that my experience has been different. Then again I've been a loyal and "sensible" (educated/informed) customer at my BMW store for more than 25 years.


----------



## Speedrider71 (Sep 11, 2020)

luigi524td said:


> Whatever that object is/was ... IMHO it would have probably rendered a conventional (non-RFT) totally useless/unrepairable, Besides, your tire tread looks pretty close to the wear bars - if the others are as worn it's time to re-tire all 4!
> You've already been posted about driving on RFTs after damage/flat. However, I'd caution about driving above the manufacturer-recommended speed if they are at "0" PSI - That's reckless and dangerous. As for replacement approach ... IF they are covered under an after-market tire warranty - a tire that worn is NOT likely to earn you any coverage. Replacement choices - sure there are tire stores + on-line sellers + dealer service etc etc.
> 
> I have read sooooo many posters who seem to have horrible BMW dealer service & price experiences. I feel for them .... and also feel very fortunate that my experience has been different. Then again I've been a loyal and "sensible" (educated/informed) customer at my BMW store for more than 25 years.


Tires were all replaced last year! the fronts look really good, the other rear looks more worn but has enough threads!!


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

BMW of Bubbaville (Sansing BMW of Pensacola, FL) actually has competitive prices on tires. They also will install mail-order tires that customers bring in. Some BMW dealers, however, will charge an arm and a leg for tires.

If you had a spare tire, you'd be able to drive home, and then get on the Interwebs or phone and shop for tires as a good price.

Most new BMW's offer spare tires as options now (not Z4's, most M's, 8's and 2 Series Coupes). At $150, it's the biggest bargain on the options list.


----------

